# ?

## STALKER

... ...

----------


## laithemmer

-  .  ,    ,      .    .... ,    ! 
  -   !!   ,    .        )))))))

----------


## Gonosuke

,    ...

----------


## nevodka

,       )))))
     - .

----------


## Ihor

......

----------


## **SEM**

---                !

----------


## Tail



----------


## **SEM**

--"     "!

----------


## !

- . ,                 .  
,        ,        .     ?

----------


## Tail

,

----------


## Mr.Kronko

=^2

----------


## rust

. ..  ..           .       .
         (      )    .   ...     ...         ...

----------

0  ,  .        . .

----------


## **SEM**

--  ,              ....
 -              5       --  !

----------


## nickeler

*rust*, -!    ,  䳺        .     ,   "  "       "...   ,       -   .      .  ,  ,      ,      ,       .   ,      ...  ,    .   ,   ...
 ..... ,     ĳ     ,     ... 
    ,        .

----------


## ̳

,     .  ,  ,             䳿,       .   ......   ..........

----------


## Irvana

> ,     .  ,  ,             䳿,       .   ......   ..........

  ֳ   !!!     (  ),   ,     . 
      .

----------


## Regen

.   .     ?   , "      ".          .      ,   ""    .    .   ,    -      .      ,       .

----------

